# It might happen!!!!



## loggerman (Oct 27, 2009)

Looking for 3-5 inches up here in maine sat nite and sunday and maybe more if the storm tracks a little closer to the coast! Could this be the first plowable snow ?


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

They're saying the same thing for Nova Scotia, depends on how she tracks. If you get it send it our way 

tymusic



loggerman;888452 said:


> Looking for 3-5 inches up here in maine sat nite and sunday and maybe more if the storm tracks a little closer to the coast! Could this be the first plowable snow ?


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

You'll just have to keep an eye(s) on the forecast.... I did hear talk about a possible storm for the east ...Not sure how much snow...


----------



## schutti86 (Sep 25, 2009)

YES, looking like maybe 2-5 inches for us down in NH, south of Concord! WOOHOOO


----------

